# Marion County



## Cobb Vista Hunter (Aug 10, 2017)

35-year-old established club with 4,000 acres located in Marion County Georgia looking for a few quality members.   We promote youth hunting, families and fellowship while encouraging conservation and wildlife management.  Various stages of planted pines and mature hardwood bottoms.  We practice quality deer management with antler and harvest restrictions.  Deer & turkey, no hogs.  The club has its own tractor and equipment that help manage over 60 established food plots.  We have a very secure campsite located on an adjoining tract of private property with power and water.  Each member has access to our bath house, shooting range, game cleaning station and walk in deer cooler.  There is a large colored map at the check in station that provides a place to mark our stands and private reserved hunting areas.  We are looking for a few members that want to be involved with our food plot program and workdays.  $ 1,200 a year from June until May.  If interested please PM me with your contact info and we will be in touch.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## KDC3705 (Sep 3, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## kenneth87 (Sep 4, 2017)

*club membership*

I will be interested if you have any openings october 1st Im out of town want be back till then im 100% positive ill join come then i have no other place to hunt so please let me know if you have any left then thanks.


----------

